# Lensmeister's Torn His Hair Out



## Lensmeister (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey y'all,

I decided (after it was pointed out that a couple of shots were missing - Cheers Kipax) that my portfolio pages needed a total revamp.

Well I did it last night starting at 6 pm ...... and at 2 am I went to bed ! 

Hope you all like it.

www.lensmeister.com

Link to the portfolio is on the right ..... 

C & C please


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 28, 2006)

Page unavailable mate. Looks like a typo somewhere.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 28, 2006)

Like Lol says, LM, "Sorry, the web page you requested cannot be found.".


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Lensmeister (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahh Nuts ! 

Ok fixed it guys and gals .... 

Lemme know eh !

Cheers


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2006)

Up, working and fun to look at!


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 28, 2006)

Tried again mate, some nice stuff! Especially like the people ones and the Whitby kipper shop. Nice.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Lensmeister (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks LaFoto .... and LOL999

I spent ages trying to work out why it wasn't working and it was all because of a little old L ... one in the wrong placce screws you up ... that a 2am tireness call for you


----------

